# Leg pains at time of period



## ilovekids (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi... I am not new on here but did not know where else to publish this question.

I get leg pains when my period starts. It seems to be getting worse each time. Is this normal or should i be concerned?


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hiya hun,

What sort of pain is it? Achy/Sharp/Shooting pains/concentrated in one area? xx


----------



## ilovekids (Aug 12, 2011)

Ummm....   I'm not sure, trying to think... It's a sharp pain, right across the top part of my legs (thighs), its like a pulling pain, at times i find it difficult to stand or walk. My legs feel heavy.


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

It sounds pretty normal to me hun. I always get a really achy heavy feeling in my legs just before my period & it usually lasts about 2 days. Sometimes it's quite bad that I walked with back bent forward holding my tummy. If you're concerned though I would see your doctor xx


----------



## ilovekids (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh thanks, i'm not worried about it now.


----------



## baby777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

Ilovekids, It sounds like sciatica. I have this on and off sometimes and it can get worse during a period as there is more pressure due to the fullness which may cause pain in the leg or lower back etc. Do not put heat on it as it made it 100 times worse for me. It gets better with cold as the inflammation can be reduced.

My sciatica started because i wasn't sitting properly on the PC and i put pressure on my back.

Check out this link for more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sciatica

I am not a doctor so I always say that you should speak to your doc regarding anything like this.

Good luck
Baby777


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I get pain in my upper inner legs too.  Its like my uterus is attached to my inner thighs and they ache along with the pain in my tummy.  Could be referred pain I guess, but I think its possible for it to be endometriosis too, which is where tissue similar to your uterine tissue is in another area of your body where it wouldnt normally be and when your uterus goes through its shedding process the other tissue is affected also.

Sorry for my not very technical explaination!


----------



## ilovekids (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for your explanations everyone.

Mandimoo, dont worry, im not very tehnical so i understand perfectly well what you meant.

I think i better get it checked because its getting worse every month. This time it started 2 days before my period, got my period this morning and the pain is still there, never had so many painkillers before.


----------

